# This is your SW/maps upgrade from Ford, only $149!!



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This is absolutely hilarious. I did buy one of these a couple of years ago from eBay, paid about 1/3 the price, but all is just crazy either way. This is a basically a Ford Map update and it includes some firmware for the system as well, but never anything like a Tesla update. The firmware is mainly fixes and no release notes, so mainly a map update for $149 !!! This is a huge bargain though you get *FREE SHIPPING !!!! *If you really love blowing money you can actually buy one of these per year!


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor (Dec 11, 2018)

I got the same offer for my Grand Cherokee a few years ago. I think mine was a map update CD for $200. Is that the wrong sales model or what?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Map updates are only $179 for my 2012 Nissan Leaf.
Oh, add on $3.95 S&H to mail a damn SD card.
What a joke.

https://nissan.navigation.com/produ...sku/ev_master_variation_18/en_US/NissanNA/USD


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This is the first car I’ve owned with functional navigation. My last three have had all the hardware and displays, but BMW/Mini insists on charging $1000+ to activate them. Hah. No thanks. And they’re in the ice age compared to google maps or Waze on my phone. 
They used to charge $400 for updates too. 

I’m so glad we finally have a tech company that makes cars instead of the opposite.


----------



## timtesla (May 9, 2018)

I'm in no way endorsing piracy, but what exactly is on the SD card, and can multiple cars update off the same card? Could you resell your update SD card after you've used it, or buy a used SD card? Is there anything stopping someone from just setting up a google doc where everyone does a group buy and mails the SD card around? Genuinely curious about this dinosaur technology

Edit: I skimmed over the part where you mentioned you bought a used one. Which means that in theory someone could just download a copy and put it on their own SD card. Why don't they just offer the file as a download at a reasonable price? The price gouging here is so ridiculous


----------

